# Cyclogest and Gestone



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

I had ET yesterday and I am on cyclogest. However before this tx I discussed it with the nurse and she suggested I take gestone every 2-3 days to top up my progesterone levels because AF arrived earlier than OTD last cycle and could be a possible reason for no implantation. I mentioned this to the Doc at EC and she said to have a blood test for prog at ET because gestone is a bit of a 'harsh' drug! Now I am confused, I had a blood test at ET last time and my levels were fine then but how do we know if they aren't dropping off during the 2ww - and what do they mean by harsh? It would be ok if the clinic gave me a similar message but I am getting mixed advise. I have read that gestone is in short supply (I am lucky in that I have left over from last txs) and hope this is not the reason they are reluctant for me to take it. Would there be another reason why I should avoid gestone?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know enough about the trials or specifics, but gestone can be a really nasty painful injection and many people hate taking it. May be that is what the doctor meant.
I certainly would rather not have it if I could avoid it, but of course would do it if it meant having a baby.
My clinic upped my cyclogest dose to 400mg three times a day for 12 weeks as I had such a thick lining of 16mm plus and that seemed to stop me bleeding on either of my pregnancies. 
May be you could discuss all options with the clinic and discuss progesterone blood tests regularly in the 2ww.
The dose and management of the progesterone support is down to your consultant doctor, not the nurses, however well meaning their advice might be unless they are qualified nurse prescribers.


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you Hazel. My results came back really high and the nurse reassured me that cyclogest is ok for now but to keep hold of the gestone in case we get worried.


----------

